# Hello



## Babyeskimo (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello 

I am having some trouble making my first post it is telling me that I do not have permission? What should I do?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks like your post as now been approved. You should be able to post now.


----------

